# whats the schedule like as an apprentice through the acf?



## edrodriguez (May 24, 2012)

Im 18 right now nd i want to be a chef im curious though whats the schedule like as an apprentice? Is it like a full time job where i work chef hours so like 11 hours a day or is it more like a part time job?


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

12-hour+ shifts.  I take an apprentice every year.  He works along side me.  The first bit is him just watching, then it's him doing the work with me watching him, then he's solo.  Apprenticeship is hard.  Make sure you're ready for some mental torment, loads of stress and keep your mind open to learn everything.  EVERYTHING.  All at once.  I salute you for wanting to go at it this way, as I have done it myself many years ago.  It's a dying path, but I think it's the proper way.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

edrodriguez said:


> Im 18 right now nd i want to be a chef im curious though whats the schedule like as an apprentice? Is it like a full time job where i work chef hours so like 11 hours a day or is it more like a part time job?


This depends on the Chef you work for or program you are in. The only standard we have for apprenticeships in the US is the ACF. You will want to join the ACF and look for an ACF certified Chef that can sign off on your log book. Apprenticeships run from 1-3 years. I'm making that distinction as I have no idea where you are and other countries may have their own programs through different organizations such as the WACS etc.

There are also corporations that get involved and if this is an option for you it works well if you combine it with school as it can lead to job placement. Disney used to have a program but I do not know if that's still active.

http://www.acfchefs.org/Content/Nav...inganApprentice/ProgramTypes/default.htm#1000

http://www.acfchefs.org/Content/Nav...ominganApprentice/FindaProgram/default.htm#MI


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Look back thru the archives on this site. This has been discussed and answered many times.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Ed do you have a link to thread with answers? I searched the archives and found scads of threads with out any real information. If there was a good thread in the past please link it so others can benefit from that with out searching pages and pages of threads with little content.

Dave


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

I can tell you about my 3 years as an ACF apprentice, it was TORTURE!!  I worked 12+ hour days 5 days a week, then had class for 8hrs a week.  I was a part of the ACF Apprentice Culinary Team at the same time. 

While at "work" I made my way thru a VERY large kitchen at a VERY prestigious resort in S Florida, I started in the stock kitchen and went thru the butcher shops(we broke down 1/4 cattle, whole pig, goat and lamb,  and all types of fowl), the bakery(we made all breads in house daily), pastry shop, fish shop(everything under the sun came in whole), room service, and 8 different kitchens before I got promoted to the high end restaurants hot line.  Took me 2 years to get thru everything to make it to that point.  I was verbally berated daily (Chef was a bastard), had plates thrown at me( see previous), was fired twice (one I deserved it and he called me at 7 the next morning to find out where I was and why I was late, like I said he was a bastard), and after it all I was handed a sealed envelope that contained a 3 page hand written letter with an amazing review and a 4" 3 ring binder with every task signed off.  He put me thru the ringer and made me the thickest skined and at one point meanest SOB you would never want to work for.  I would do it again in a heart beat too.  Todays cooks that come out of culinary schools are generally soft, sensitive and feel/act like they know MUCH more than they actually do, its a shame that more people dont go thru the process the old school way, but it wouldnt be allowed today and there would be lawsuits against most chefs for the way they treat thier apprentices.  

In the end though, in my opinion it will make you a better chef IF you can get hooked up in a good place with a good teacher.


----------



## edrodriguez (May 24, 2012)

So chefhow how exactly are you put in a restaraunt through the acf? Are u given choices as where to go or do they pick obe for u? I would love to apprentice at a really good fine dining restaraunt in d.c since im so close


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

edrodriguez said:


> I would love to apprentice at a really good fine dining restaraunt in d.c since im so close


Follow the link I posted to the DC area and send the Chef in charge an email. His address is published just for that reason. 

Dave


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

chefhow said:


> I can tell you about my 3 years as an ACF apprentice, it was TORTURE!! I worked 12+ hour days 5 days a week, then had class for 8hrs a week. I was a part of the ACF Apprentice Culinary Team at the same time.
> 
> While at "work" I made my way thru a VERY large kitchen at a VERY prestigious resort in S Florida, I started in the stock kitchen and went thru the butcher shops(we broke down 1/4 cattle, whole pig, goat and lamb, and all types of fowl), the bakery(we made all breads in house daily), pastry shop, fish shop(everything under the sun came in whole), room service, and 8 different kitchens before I got promoted to the high end restaurants hot line. Took me 2 years to get thru everything to make it to that point. I was verbally berated daily (Chef was a bastard), had plates thrown at me( see previous), was fired twice (one I deserved it and he called me at 7 the next morning to find out where I was and why I was late, like I said he was a bastard), and after it all I was handed a sealed envelope that contained a 3 page hand written letter with an amazing review and a 4" 3 ring binder with every task signed off. He put me thru the ringer and made me the thickest skined and at one point meanest SOB you would never want to work for. I would do it again in a heart beat too. Todays cooks that come out of culinary schools are generally soft, sensitive and feel/act like they know MUCH more than they actually do, its a shame that more people dont go thru the process the old school way, but it wouldnt be allowed today and there would be lawsuits against most chefs for the way they treat thier apprentices.
> 
> In the end though, in my opinion it will make you a better chef IF you can get hooked up in a good place with a good teacher.


Why even go to culinary school? 

You can apply for your CC after culinary school, but the apprenticeship program with the right chef is the only way you can tell if you're fit to be a chef or not.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

kuan said:


> You can apply for your CC after culinary school, but the apprenticeship program with the right chef is the only way you can tell if you're fit to be a chef or not.


I don't think that's entirely accurate but it's certainly one way to tell what your made of. There's no reason not to go to school and do an apprenticeship.

Some corporations have programs to accommodate this. Disney did an apprenticeship program in the past but I'm not sure if that's still the case or not.

Dave


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

DuckFat said:


> I don't think that's entirely accurate but it's certainly one way to tell what your made of. There's no reason not to go to school and do an apprenticeship.
> 
> Some corporations have programs to accommodate this. Disney did an apprenticeship program in the past but I'm not sure if that's still the case or not.
> 
> Dave


The day after I finished my apprenticeship I was fired. The chef told me to go out and get a job and he gave me a letter of recommendation. I was an ACF Cert Cook when I was done and couldnt find a job anywhere. At that point everyone wanted a culinary school grad so I enrolled in J&W in NMB and was part of the first group of students to go thru there. When I was there is was a single class room, a single kitchen and store room. I think, if I recall correctly I was student #19 on my ID. When I graduated I was so burnt out from working full time as a Sous in Ft Lauderdale and going to school full time I took 1 year EXACTLY to the day away from the kitchen and got a job working as the chef for a grocery store. That was the longest year I can remember.

On another note Duckfat, I was lucky enough to spend a full day in the kitchen with Chef Paul several years ago and his quote in your sig is 100% his attitiude. I had previously owned a Cajun/Creole Bar and Restuarant and we spent about 1/2 the time talking about that and his start and then moved into where food was going and his label/brand at that time. He is a very giving man with his time, knowledge and spirit and that is an experience I will NEVER forget.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *chefhow*
> 
> On another note Duckfat, I was lucky enough to spend a full day in the kitchen with Chef Paul several years ago and his quote in your sig is 100% his attitiude. I had previously owned a Cajun/Creole Bar and Restuarant and we spent about 1/2 the time talking about that and his start and then moved into where food was going and his label/brand at that time. He is a very giving man with his time, knowledge and spirit and that is an experience I will NEVER forget.


Sounds like a great day to remember. One of the best moments of being a Chef (IMO) is those times when you get to talk with another chef about people and places from times past.

My fondest memories from those I have worked under would be setting in the Chef's office chewing the fat after a shift.

Dave


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

No I don't save stuff but I do remember it was on here. Maybe Niko or Phatch can help in pointing out exactly where and date  EDB


----------



## prchef561 (Mar 20, 2016)

Depends on the establishment, the Country Club that I worked at a season ago which has a CMC and CMPC did a 3 year program but made some stay for 4 because of not having enough contact hours on each station throughout the department's. The hours were usually 7-9 hours, but for holiday banquet functions or private events, they could get up to 14-18 hours a day, but that happened less than 10 times a season.


----------

